# Uk reptile shows 2013?



## Pokecarft (May 19, 2013)

Is there any reptile shows in the uk? If so is there any in the south west?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

have a look here Reptile Shows & Breeder Meetings - Reptile Forums


----------



## Pokecarft (May 19, 2013)

bigd_1 said:


> have a look here Reptile Shows & Breeder Meetings - Reptile Forums


Cheers ill check it out


----------



## Pokecarft (May 19, 2013)

Pokecarft said:


> Cheers ill check it out


None of them are close to me apart from then insect one


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

theres one in Portsmouth somewhere??


----------



## Pokecarft (May 19, 2013)

tremerz97 said:


> theres one in Portsmouth somewhere??


Cool, will you be attending? Awesome, you live in Plymouth! Me too


----------

